# Another WM in Arizona?



## nightnurse613 (Dec 7, 2016)

I've been to the WM South Phoenix (South Mountain) but now I see a WM Scottsdale in north Scottsdale??  It looks like maybe they just manage it....anyone know anything more?


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2016)

Will be a WM resort beginning January 1.  There is a handful of units that are independently owned, but it will be a Worldmark resort with a Worldmark sales office etc.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 7, 2016)

There's a thread here with more info:
http://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=46123

Sue


----------

